# Mike Phillips and Kelly Harris Training Day in the U.K.



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

*Mike Phillips and Kelly Harris Training Day in the U.K.*

As you may have heard the 3D team of MikePhillips3D, Yancy Martinez and Hector Garcia start their 2022 World Tour next month in England at the Waxstock detailing show. Now they have teamed up with Lake Country Manufacturing and Kelly Harris to offer 2 - One day Professional Detailer Training Classes!

Mike Phillips & Kelly Harris Training Days
June 7th & 8th, 2022
Cost for day class: £150.00

Click here to sign-up

*Sign up here*

The Professional Valeters & Detailers association are helping 3D Car Care and Lake Country Manufacturing put together these exclusive training days for professional detailers in the UK.

World-famous detailers Mike Phillips and Kelly Harris will be delivering the one-day courses covering the topics below - there are only fifteen places available on each of the two days to ensure everyone gets some one-on-one time with the trainers. Pro Detailer Magazine will also be attending to record the event.

*Just some of the topics covered...*

The Fundamentals of Automotive Paint Technology
Single-stage and two-stage paints
Clearcoats - the different types, common issues, and how to gauge their thickness
Panel wipe downs - the different types and how to use them best
LSPs explained, looking at the full spectrum from organic wax to nano-ceramics
Colour matching paint
Advanced Paint Correction
Free-spinning & forced-rotation dual action machine polishing
Rotary machine polishing
Machine and hand sanding
Glass Polishing
Tips and tricks plus more!

Doors open at 0900, morning class 0930-1200, afternoon class 1230-1600, Q&A 1600-1700
Location: KDS Keltec, Unit 12, Railway Street Industrial Estate, Gillingham, Kent, ME7 1YQ



Hope to see you there!


----------

